# Whats the BEST INNER CHEST workout??



## FarhanK (Sep 7, 2010)

hey there! 22 yr old boy seriously lacking the middle part of the chest!

right now its all bulked on the sides just like a inverted V!

any advice on the best inner chest workout?

will these help:

incline bench press

narrow grip bench press

cable crossover

diamond pushups?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

FarhanK said:


> hey there! 22 yr old boy seriously lacking the middle part of the chest!
> 
> right now its all bulked on the sides just like a inverted V!
> 
> ...


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Cross overs by far the best.

SD


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

No way to isolate it mate.

Keep building mass on your chest and it will come


----------



## FarhanK (Sep 7, 2010)

diamond pushups? gay? IMAO!

these were suggested by my frnd! i think he is just confused!

wat wud u recommend mate???


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Rekless said:


> No way to isolate it mate.
> 
> Keep building mass on your chest and it will come


x 2


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Also dieting helps.

Lower bodyfat will make your pecs more defined


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

I like seated machine fly's because you can get the squeeze


----------



## FarhanK (Sep 7, 2010)

Rekless said:


> Also dieting helps.
> 
> Lower bodyfat will make your pecs more defined


ahh thnx mate! then wat shud i be eating more?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I agree diet is good..but some of the internet trainers seem to just repeat the words 'diet' and think its the be all and end all

You need to train chest in an efficient, effective way to see more mass in that area.

I have a decent chest IMO ( :lol: ) I do this:

Flat bench barbell

Incline dumbbell

Decline barbell

Fly's either dumbbell or smith machine(don't rate machines over free weights but I make an exception for this one)

Dips aimed at chest

You could try strength training: 3-6reps 3sets'ish

or hypertrophy 6-12(failure)

either one you will see more mass developing in the chest area

forget light weight and press ups (maybe to blitz them at the end, but it should in no way be the main focus of a chest routine - not saying you do this)


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

just concentrate on the main exercises bench presses and flys etc the chest works as a whole you cant just target one area only, but you can put certain areas to work abit more


----------



## FarhanK (Sep 7, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> I agree diet is good..but some of the internet trainers seem to just repeat the words 'diet' and think its the be all and end all
> 
> You need to train chest in an efficient, effective way to see more mass in that area.
> 
> ...


thnx a lot mate i will definitely incorporate them into my routine!


----------



## FarhanK (Sep 7, 2010)

Rekless said:


> No way to isolate it mate.
> 
> Keep building mass on your chest and it will come


okay my routine is:

flat bench press

incline dumbell press

narrow grip bench press

cable crossovers

and sometimes pushups, not always

will it bring my mid section into square that i want in time?


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

FarhanK said:


> okay my routine is:
> 
> flat bench press
> 
> ...


I think close grip bench will put more of the focus on your triceps. I mix my chest routine up to keep it guessing. You wanna try different exercises and different rep ranges.

Your gonna get alot of advice from this website but its trial and error and you will need to find out what works best for you

Good luck buddy


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey Bighead, sorry to thread hijack, but how often do you change about with chest routines?


----------



## FarhanK (Sep 7, 2010)

bighead1985 said:


> I think close grip bench will put more of the focus on your triceps. I mix my chest routine up to keep it guessing. You wanna try different exercises and different rep ranges.
> 
> Your gonna get alot of advice from this website but its trial and error and you will need to find out what works best for you
> 
> Good luck buddy


mix up the routine? different excerises and ranges? how do u mix up ur routine????? wat do u do?


----------



## FarhanK (Sep 7, 2010)

myles said:


> Hey Bighead, sorry to thread hijack, but how often do you change about with chest routines?


no worries mate, same question here!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I'll leave it open for bigheads response, so don't just take my word for it..

From what i've learnt 4-6weeks you should switch up your routine (cycle it) to shock the muscles... the bodies adapts very quickly

Personally i change it every 6 or so weeks.. for others it will be different


----------



## FarhanK (Sep 7, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> I'll leave it open for bigheads response, so don't just take my word for it..
> 
> From what i've learnt 4-6weeks you should switch up your routine (cycle it) to shock the muscles... the bodies adapts very quickly
> 
> Personally i change it every 6 or so weeks.. for others it will be different


okay so lets say i did incline bench press then after 6 weeks i move to flat bench press? then wat about for cable crossovers, shud i avoid it?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

FarhanK said:


> okay so lets say i did incline bench press then after 6 weeks i move to flat bench press? then wat about for cable crossovers, shud i avoid it?


Nope

I'd do all the exercises i mentioned

But you can make changes within the exercises

For example:

1. Flat barbell bench press **switch with** Flat dumbbell bench press

2. Different rep ranges: 2-6reps **switch with** 6-12reps(lighter weight obv)

-Cable crossovers

I wouldn't avoid them, I think they are still good...i prefer smith machine and dumbbell flies..but thats what works for *me*

Like others said, you don't know till you've tried


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

-Btw, might seem a lot to learn at first..but trust me..soon enough this information will sink in and stick! Almost becomes second nature


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

how the fcuk do u do flies on a smith machine matt:?


----------



## FarhanK (Sep 7, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> Nope
> 
> I'd do all the exercises i mentioned
> 
> ...


thnx mate! will definitely try ur routine from next month!


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> Nope
> 
> I'd do all the exercises i mentioned
> 
> ...


Im on the same lines as Matt. 4-6 weeks and then I will mix it up. Eg flat bench to dumb bells. Dumb bell flys to cable crossovers.

Or with shoulders I might do seated dumb bell press and then change to seated smith machine press.

This helps you body hitting the wall. If you do the same thing all the time you body will adapt so it can do them things easier. If you keep the body guessing it will keep growing. Some weeks go really heavy and do 6 reps. The week after go a bit lighter and go to 10-12 reps


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

I tend to do on a chest day

Flat bench (BB or DB)

Flat bench Flys

Incline (BB or DB)

Seated machine flys

Decline bench (BB or DB)

Incline flys DB

So ill do a pressing exercise and follow it with a fly. The mix up is using BB's or DB's.

Heavy weight less reps or light weight with more reps.

Any questions make sure you ask. Loads of people who want to help


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Genetics plays a massive part in getting the cut down the middle of your chest. I know lads at 11st that have it and i know lads at 17st that don't. Don't get caught up on it when there is mass there and low bodyfat then it will come but it might never be as good as others.

Also why do people think that high reps don't work? I often train 25 reps + don't get caught up in you will only grow doing x amount of reps because it doesn't work like that.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

As said above genetics, both the positioning and fibre distribution at the muscle origin on the sternum AND the shape of the ribcage, are the most significant things that determine how your pec 'cleavage' looks.

There's very little you can do to specifically build this area other than just increasing all round pectoral mass, but in general using a range of movements I think is more effective than using just one single exercise like the bench press.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Lot of people recommending 5-6 exercises for him...

2 maybe three is plenty.

Bench (pick a kind)

Fly's (crossovers if you prefer)

Dips (leaning forward to work your chest)

All you need IMO.

5+ is overkill


----------



## FarhanK (Sep 7, 2010)

so basically just interchange bench presses and flyes evry 4-6 weeks?

wat abt the weights??? not sure the light and heavy ones?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

FarhanK, it's great you're asking for advice on here but don't limit your knowledge to what we give you.  There are lots of great training resources on the internet as well as some fantastic training books and dvd's. The classic Arnold Schwarzenegger Encycopedia (http://www.amazon.co.uk/New-Encyclopedia-Modern-Bodybuilding/dp/0684857219/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1301514480&sr=1-1) is a great book for beginners, as is Joe Weider's Ultimate Bodybuilding (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Joe-Weiders-Ultimate-Bodybuilding-Weider/dp/0809247151/ref=pd_sim_b_7).

Websites - try http://www.exrx.net/Beginning.html (has a great list of exercises too), my site www.learn-bodybuilding.com (cough!  ), and even good old bodybuilding.com - http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/index.html - great exercise section again.

Don't get too caught up in all this 'switching it up to keep muscles guessing' until you know what you're doing (I rarely if ever change my workouts and I'm doing pretty good  ). My advice is to stick to some simple workouts, keep a journal so you can check your progress and eat a great diet high in protein - supplement with whey protein and mega vit/min + 1g vit C as a starting point.

Above all, train hard! :thumb:


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

This is a big myth that will not die.

No exercise will target specific parts of a muscle. FACT. The muscle contracts as one whole unit.

Genetics...genetics...genetics...


----------

